# Latency benchmarks for new komplete 6, audient id14 etc.



## Denkii (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi folks,
I know there's this old dawbench chart floating around on the internet but I'm specifically looking for results of the new komplete interfaces, audient id4 and id14 and the like.
I'm not able to buy RME, UAD etc.

The only thing I could compare it to would be my Tascam US322 but I get the feeling that probably everything would be better than that.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## axb312 (Jul 15, 2019)

Gearspace.com - View Single Post - Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base


Post 14004379 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com





Original thread here:








Audio Interface - Low Latency Performance Data Base - Gearspace.com


Hey All, I am sure all of us have seen posts over the years where end users have purchased a new audio interface and have experienced varying degrees o



www.gearslutz.com


----------



## Denkii (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for the links!
Can you verify that they tested the new version of komplete 6, not the old one?
Also are the results of id4 and id22 identical to id14 (which is missing in the list)?


----------

